# Saorview Ready TV Enquiry



## Lex Foutish (26 Jul 2011)

I recently bought a new tv in Argos. I hadn't even thought about Saorview. When I unpacked it I noticed that, along with the HD Ready, Dolby and Digital TV stickers on it, it also had a "Freeview" one.

Is Freeview the British version of Saorview? Will I be able to pick up Saorview with the tv or will I need a Saorview box for it?


----------



## Lex Foutish (26 Jul 2011)

Apologies. I hadn't seen Whiskey1's similar thread before I started this one.

I looked on the Saorview website and this page tells you which tv's have the in-built facility. A pity I didn't know about this before I bought my one....


----------



## dereko1969 (26 Jul 2011)

I'd try and bring it back to Argos, they usually are good at taking stuff back.


----------



## nolo77 (26 Jul 2011)

I've always found the Argos returns policy to be very good but I bought a TV in January that was not compatible with Saorview.  I also found that DVD jammed/skipped intermittently.  Argos in Mahon Point refused to take it back because it played perfectly in the shop. Anyway, the jamming thing seems to have sorted itself in the meantime.  I suspect shops will be cautious of people returning sets just because they are not Saorview compatible. Will be interested to see how you get on.


----------



## MrMan (26 Jul 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> Apologies. I hadn't seen Whiskey1's similar thread before I started this one.
> 
> I looked on the Saorview website and this page tells you which tv's have the in-built facility. A pity I didn't know about this before I bought my one....



That list only covers TVs that have complied with Saorview (and paid their dues), but most TVs are fully compatible. The only difference is really when you buy in argos or currys you are more likely to buy a uk Tv which will have an MPEG2 tuner.


----------



## Bilzer19 (26 Jul 2011)

If the TV set has a MPEG4 tuner this it is compatible with Saor View. The fact that it is compatible in the UK does not make the set ''not compatible'' here. Also you could contact the manufacturers and ask has the set an MPEG4 tuner.


----------



## Lex Foutish (27 Jul 2011)

dereko1969 said:


> I'd try and bring it back to Argos, they usually are good at taking stuff back.


 



nolo77 said:


> I've always found the Argos returns policy to be very good but I bought a TV in January that was not compatible with Saorview. I also found that DVD jammed/skipped intermittently. Argos in Mahon Point refused to take it back because it played perfectly in the shop. Anyway, the jamming thing seems to have sorted itself in the meantime. I suspect shops will be cautious of people returning sets just because they are not Saorview compatible. Will be interested to see how you get on.


 
Hi guys. I don't think I'll return it to Argos, Derek, and that's because it does exactly what I bought it for. The Saorview thing only became an issue afterwards but I understand where you're coming from. 

The one I bought has an in-built dvd player as well and it does seem a little flimsy. Maybe it's the same brand as the one you bought, Nolo. The same as something that might you might find growing in your garden.......


----------



## Lex Foutish (27 Jul 2011)

MrMan said:


> That list only covers TVs that have complied with Saorview (and paid their dues), but most TVs are fully compatible. The only difference is really when you buy in argos or currys you are more likely to buy a uk Tv which will have an MPEG2 tuner.


 


Bilzer19 said:


> If the TV set has a MPEG4 tuner this it is compatible with Saor View. The fact that it is compatible in the UK does not make the set ''not compatible'' here. Also you could contact the manufacturers and ask has the set an MPEG4 tuner.


 
I'll contact the manufacturer over the next few days to see if it's Saorview compatible and I'll report back to ye.


----------



## silvermints (27 Jul 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> I recently bought a new tv in Argos. I hadn't even thought about Saorview. When I unpacked it I noticed that, along with the HD Ready, Dolby and Digital TV stickers on it, it also had a "Freeview" one.
> 
> Is Freeview the British version of Saorview? Will I be able to pick up Saorview with the tv or will I need a Saorview box for it?


 
Whats the make and model number of the TV ?


----------



## Lex Foutish (28 Jul 2011)

silvermints said:


> Whats the make and model number of the TV ?


 
Hi Silvermints. It's a Bush and the model number is BTVD91186iH. It'd be great if you could tell me if it's Saorview compatible............


----------



## silvermints (28 Jul 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> Hi Silvermints. It's a Bush and the model number is BTVD91186iH. It'd be great if you could tell me if it's Saorview compatible............


 
There seems to be very little informatyion available on Bush but assuming you bought it in the Republic of Ireland if you go to argos.ie and find your television it will tell you if it's Saorview compatible.


----------



## Leo (28 Jul 2011)

Bush don't publish specs, they don't actually have a website which is remarkable for an electronics brand! The Argos site is your best source for specs, any Bush models I checked include the line 'This TV will not work with digital signals in the Republic of Ireland, you will require a digital set top box or satellite source'.
Leo


----------



## nolo77 (28 Jul 2011)

Mine is a Bush TV also -  Model BTVDi31227.  It has a built-in (rather delicate) DVD player on one side and an ipod dock in the front. It is MPEG2 compatible and there was a sticker on the box when I bought it stating that it was not Saorview (MPEG4) compatible.
I'm hoping the DVD player gives up before the warranty runs out so I have an excuse to take it back!


----------

